# Pocket Watch By John Young Co.ltd.



## ian 55 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wanted Gold pocket watch by John Young Co. Ltd Of Exeter. Or info as to where I could find one Thanks

John.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

eBay?

Here we are:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/9ct-Solid-Gold-Antiq...808011115a22543


----------



## ian 55 (Aug 4, 2008)

Shangas said:


> eBay?
> 
> Here we are:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/9ct-Solid-Gold-Antiq...808011115a22543


Thanks your a Gem John


----------

